# Which Diver



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

My job means a lot of time spent either near or in the water, having had to sell my seamaster I'm now looking for a divers watch to replace it. Must be tough and obviously waterproof.

The short list is:

PRS-14

Blackwater

Seafighter

RLT navigator

CWC

O.K which is the best?

Discuss :huh:

Regards

David


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh dear :lol:

i'd go for the seiko :lol: h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

O&W h34r:

RLT but then I would say that wouldn't I?


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

frogspawn said:


> My job means a lot of time spent either near or in the water, having had to sell my seamaster I'm now looking for a divers watch to replace it. Must be tough and obviously waterproof.
> 
> The short list is:
> 
> ...


David,

I belive all the watches in your list are good and tough enough for the mission.

I don't know how much the price diff. between the models in your list

but if that isn't an issue, go for the one you fancy most.

Good luck!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thought about a G-Shock


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

You thought about a JSAR. That's a real mans watch!! :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

From your shortlist I'd probably go with the Navigator, off list I'd also consider a Seiko 007/009 or an Ollech and Wajs M-series diver.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Just go for the one that 'speaks' to you, if it were me I'd go for a PRS-14, had one once and took it diving in Portland, it was happy! Also partial to that Seafighter


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

No word on budget here though you mention having to sell a Seamaster so presume you want to spend less money?

There's some good stuff on your shortlist - I'd say for around Â£100 a Seiko 007 or similar fits the bill - For up to Â£250

I'd go for a Marathon Tsar and for over Â£300 the PRS-14 is a beauty ... Paul


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

What do you do? Reason I ask, is whether things like a date (none on the PRS-14) or a low profile watch are more important to you? Personally, I think the MKIIs are great watches - tough, well-built and well-regulated.

However, the RLT benefits from being a "local" purchase and the CWC is obviously well-regarded and made to military specs. The PRS-14, with its excellent anti-mag properties, might also be good but I think it's the least "tooly" of your options, with its polished case, acrylic crystal (though this may be a plus?) and lack of date. You may want to consider the PRS-18 as well.

Regarding the Marathons mentioned below, I found them quite a tall watch on the wrist which may/may not suit your usage.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Frogspawn / David ... Could you email me at: pfb1313 AT ntlworld DOT com? (the spamfree version obviously) - I may have something that might be of interest to you?

Paul


----------

